# PIP'N and POP'N



## N2TORTS (May 6, 2012)

First shot was yesterday afternoon ...... and 5 mins ago wa la~ "POP Goes The Weasel".....well tortoise in this case.. 











JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2012)

Imagine that! Nice!


----------



## starfield (May 7, 2012)

POP! Oh I cant wait until my torts are egg-laying age! Must me so exciting! Like christmas every year! Congrats! How many hatchling are you up to this season?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 7, 2012)

starfield said:


> POP! Oh I cant wait until my torts are egg-laying age! Must me so exciting! Like christmas every year! Congrats! How many hatchling are you up to this season?



19 cherries so far .....:shy:

oops... I'm one ahead of ma'self...I stand corrected. 18 so far~


----------

